# Hi!



## Risika (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here and looking for advice!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome. I've replied on your other thread


----------



## AngelAmaranth (Dec 15, 2013)

Welcome~!


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! What sort of advice are you seeking?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

